# Thank You



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I wanted to start a new thread thanking Niko, Pedro, Nathan, and of course Mike from Aquaboy Aquatics for their efforts in working on our group order for Amono shrimp. I picked my 50 up on saturday and am happy to announce they are all fat from feasting on my algae.

Mike - I really hope you business is a success. Your customer Service with this order was outstanding.

Bill Weber


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Bill,

Thanks. I also wanted to thanks Mike for his excellent customer service through this ordeal. Best customer service in my book. 

Keep it up,

Pedro


----------

